# Why new years?



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Does anybody else wonder why half of America makes it their new years resolution to loose weight? Why isnt it a priority the rest of the year and about a month after the new year the goal is gone and forgotten?


----------



## wraith (Jun 26, 2016)

ummmmm.... maybe because they have all over indulged in Christmas Goodies and feel guilty???


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Oregon1986 said:


> Does anybody else wonder why half of America makes it their new years resolution to loose weight? Why isnt it a priority the rest of the year and about a month after the new year the goal is gone and forgotten?


Because we overate during the holidays and want to get control now that there is no longer candy everywhere we turn?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Oregon1986 said:


> *why*


Pressure.
From peers and from belts.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Pressure.
> From peers and from belts.


Belts can be such butts


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

New year, new beginnings, new faith that this time we really can do this. I am back to strict keto, having been very lax since my grand daughter's birthday early November.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

People talk themselves into resolutions.....and everyone else...because they need to deal with the guilt.
So......."Hey Look at me....my resolution is to lose weight...Ain't I cool"

So you feel good about yourself.....and start in,.... join a gym, sign up for classes, go on a diet. buy yoga pants........maybe even spend $1000 buck for a machine....

In about a month....you are too busy, too tired, hurt your whatever.......so you just want to stop.

At this point it's good to have a partner...so you keep each other on track..... because no one else really cares....and gets harder to continue.......


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Nsoitgoes said:


> New year, new beginnings, new faith that this time we really can do this. I am back to strict keto, having been very lax since my grand daughter's birthday early November.


I am back on strict keto as well and waiting for Dr to give ok to do some workouts again


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

hunter63 said:


> People talk themselves into resolutions.....and everyone else...because they need to deal with the guilt.
> So......."Hey Look at me....my resolution is to lose weight...Ain't I cool"
> 
> So you feel good about yourself.....and start in,.... join a gym, sign up for classes, go on a diet. buy yoga pants........maybe even spend $1000 buck for a machine....
> ...


Partner or a good support system


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Oregon1986 said:


> I am back on strict keto as well and waiting for Dr to give ok to do some workouts again


My problem is that I can resist anything but temptation, and my SO is a marvelous cook. However, he is totally onboard with helping me, and we will plan the menus around my eating for the days I am at his place, adding suitable carbs for him. He, of course, eats like a pig and ***wants*** to gain weight, which he finds impossible to do.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Nsoitgoes said:


> My problem is that I can resist anything but temptation, and my SO is a marvelous cook. However, he is totally onboard with helping me, and we will plan the menus around my eating for the days I am at his place, adding suitable carbs for him. He, of course, eats like a pig and ***wants*** to gain weight, which he finds impossible to do.


Lol life isn't fair is it


----------

